# How long does a transfer take?



## Introvertedqueen (May 16, 2022)

So I spoke to Hr, my tl, just about anyone and everyone about getting a transfer to a different location because of distance. Hr said they put it in and are just waiting for a response from the other store, she said basically the only thing that could cause them to deny me in my attendance (I’ve missed 7 days in 11 months, not in a row just like once a month for family emergencies) Hr said they told the other store the reason for that was because of distance but I’m a good worker. We have a lot of issues when it comes to transfers at my store, Hr will say one thing and then it comes up that they did something different. Shady stuff like that. I was just wondering how long does it take for the other store to answer the transfer request? Is there a reason it’s been almost 3 weeks and they still haven’t answered or does that mean I’m not getting my transfer? I ask Hr about it twice a week. And they give me the same answer.


----------



## MrT (May 16, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So I spoke to Hr, my tl, just about anyone and everyone about getting a transfer to a different location because of distance. Hr said they put it in and are just waiting for a response from the other store, she said basically the only thing that could cause them to deny me in my attendance (I’ve missed 7 days in 11 months, not in a row just like once a month for family emergencies) Hr said they told the other store the reason for that was because of distance but I’m a good worker. We have a lot of issues when it comes to transfers at my store, Hr will say one thing and then it comes up that they did something different. Shady stuff like that. I was just wondering how long does it take for the other store to answer the transfer request? Is there a reason it’s been almost 3 weeks and they still haven’t answered or does that mean I’m not getting my transfer? I ask Hr about it twice a week. And they give me the same answer.


The other store also has to have a need for you and approve the transfer.  It took me a few weeks to get someone to call my store back and they had me talk to them over the phone, basically same situation as i was late all the time but i was in college amd they always scheduled me 20 minutes after my class ended.  I also lived almost an hour away.  Once i got approved i was in there after my current schedule ended like a week and a half later.


----------



## hazelynx3 (Jun 20, 2022)

Depends on the store. I gave my HR 3 store options, 1 store didn’t respond for 3 weeks and then said they couldn’t take me because I couldn’t work Sunday’s. 2nd store didn’t respond at all. And 3rd store accepted me 15 mins after my HR emailed them.


----------

